#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  大家給摸頭時有什麼感覺(喵~~

## 小黑虎

我發現給摸頭時好舒服,好想給摸一會(音:大力搞你的頭也一樣嗎?)

好想在地下滾(感覺而已>v<)

是溫柔的摸頭喔~~

不知道大家有什麼感覺?

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

自從升上3年級之後

就沒有被任何人摸過頭了呢...

感覺當然隨之消失

真想體驗一下

不過突然跟別人說要摸頭很奇怪吧XD

----------


## 劍痞

「只聽過別人摸劍某的頭會刺傷而已。」（咦）

「所以根本沒幾個人會摸我的頭啊……」
「但我很喜歡別人抓頭。」（笑）

----------


## tsume

嗯...我是不太喜歡給別人摸頭
心裡會怪怪的......
老實說我連握手都不喜歡~~~

----------


## 小黑虎

> 自從升上3年級之後 
> 
> 就沒有被任何人摸過頭了呢... 
> 
> 感覺當然隨之消失 
> 
> 真想體驗一下 
> 
> 不過突然跟別人說要摸頭很奇怪吧XD


xd我也只是給老師摸我頭,為什麼我也忘了=3=
我幫你體驗一下(摸頭.......拖走



> 要看是認識還是不認識的吧 0.0 
> 
> 
> 兩種感覺差很多


@@我只會分好人壞人(我恨的人)之分xd



> 「只聽過別人摸劍某的頭會刺傷而已。」（咦） 
> 
> 「所以根本沒幾個人會摸我的頭啊……」 
> 「但我很喜歡別人抓頭。」（笑


xd會痛喔....我也摸摸看(摸頭......
哈哈,是你給人抓頭還是你抓人家的頭xd



> 嗯...我是不太喜歡給別人摸頭 
> 心裡會怪怪的...... 
> 老實說我連握手都不喜歡~~~


@@那抱抱了?應該沒事吧!

----------


## tigrisleo

想了很久很久很久....
完全沒有給摸頭的記憶
應該是在四歲以前才有的事吧

平常也很少跟別人有什麼肢體接觸
如果有誰摸我的頭應該是很奇怪的感覺？

哪一天會有那樣對我的一個存在就好了-w-

----------


## 小黑虎

> 想了很久很久很久....
> 完全沒有給摸頭的記憶
> 應該是在四歲以前才有的事吧
> 
> 平常也很少跟別人有什麼肢體接觸
> 如果有誰摸我的頭應該是很奇怪的感覺？
> 
> 哪一天會有那樣對我的一個存在就好了-w-


喔喔,,想不到這小小動作,是最少出現的@@

那個奇怪的感覺是好還是不好?

[那一個]是指=v=..........超友誼?

----------


## 時雨秋幻

小狐沒被摸過頭……（怨念）

應該是種很舒服的感覺……（默）

如果可以的話也想偶爾被摸一下頭這樣（死）

----------


## 狼王白牙

看對象啊  被自己十分信賴的親友摸頭是很舒服的

陌生人的話當然不行  頭部是很重要的  不能隨便摸

因為被同學打過頭所以知道要防備陌生人的手....

當然了, 我不是寵物   :Evil or Very Mad:   不准亂摸否則咬你

----------


## 十

被感情較好的獸(人)摸頭感覺很不錯啊
因為受到對方的信賴和重視喔

被討厭的人及陌生人摸頭，在下只會視此為襲擊

已經有最少五年沒被人摸過頭了




> 哪一天會有那樣對我的一個存在就好了-w-


同感

----------


## Balido

摸頭啊，上大學後就常常被摸頭呢
因為我每次三不五時都跑去抱某同學，她就會一邊跟別人聊天一邊輕輕摸我的頭
實在太舒服了所以每天都要抱個幾次XDD

不過對於不熟或是陌生人，胡亂摸我的頭可是會被我的臭臉嚇到=w=)>

----------


## tigrisleo

> 那個奇怪的感覺是好還是不好? 
> 
> [那一個]是指=v=..........超友誼?


奇怪的感覺~就是說不上來是好還是不好的感覺...

[那一個]不論是最高的友誼也好，超友誼也好
總之是希望有那樣一個存在，那就足夠了-w-




> 因為我每次三不五時都跑去抱某同學，她就會一邊跟別人聊天一邊輕輕摸我的頭


是我認識的那位嗎?XD

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我也不喜歡給別人摸頭＝ｗ＝
　　沒有安全感（炸）

　　可以摸我的頭表示我夠信任他，他的地位比我略高（？）
　　所以目前還沒有一個人摸到我的頭（拇指）
　　連大魔王想摸都不給摸（撇頭）

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

在小巴剪頭髮之前也就是國小的時候是有被摸過不少次，輕輕的還好如果太用力的話就很不舒服了

上了國中之後理了平頭之後就再也沒有被摸過了(因為摸了手會被刺到XD")

----------


## 劍痞

「抓頭嘛……當然是給別人抓囉。」（笑）

「呃，不過給不熟的人摸頭確實有種怪異與不安全感。」

「……前面的『那ㄧ個』是指？劍某我不太能理解。」（汗）

----------


## 巴鋒雷特

那要看是誰摸的囉

對方友善>> 喵>ˇ<~~
對方不友善>> 吼!!!
以上~(踹飛

----------


## 小黑虎

> 小狐沒被摸過頭……（怨念） 
> 
> 應該是種很舒服的感覺……（默） 
> 
> 如果可以的話也想偶爾被摸一下頭這樣（死）


哈哈=v=摸頭的方式滿多的,我1樓文章是手放到頭上,左右轉動手腕.
當然是溫柔的那種  :onion_43:  
給你試試,(摸頭




> 看對象啊 被自己十分信賴的親友摸頭是很舒服的 
> 
> 陌生人的話當然不行 頭部是很重要的 不能隨便摸 
> 
> 因為被同學打過頭所以知道要防備陌生人的手.... 
> 
> 當然了, 我不是寵物  不准亂摸否則咬你


喔喔.....是陰影吧xd話說我好像沒有給人打過頭~呵呵  :onion_14:  
的確,陌生人摸是有反感,我也同意  :onion_28:  
是嗎=v=(摸摸頭   拿起狼牙棒防衛  :onion_02:  




> 好象沒有被人摸過頭的，但是中學的時候到挺喜歡躺在凳子上讓朋友撓下巴。 
> -_-b


xd撓下巴....我只會對胖子做這個動作..因為好可愛,好好玩  :onion_25:  
通常如果有同學躺在凳子上,我會[cut down]xd,當然不會對這樣對獸  :onion_61:  
每一位來到的獸們都要摸一下頭(摸頭




> 被感情較好的獸(人)摸頭感覺很不錯啊 
> 因為受到對方的信賴和重視喔 
> 
> 被討厭的人及陌生人摸頭，在下只會視此為襲擊 
> 
> 已經有最少五年沒被人摸過頭了 
> 
> tigrisleo 寫到: 
> 哪一天會有那樣對我的一個存在就好了-w- 
> ...


恩恩~~
呵呵年齡愈大機會愈小  :onion_27:  
希望我不是被討厭的其中一位....(摸頭
一定會有的  :onion_24:  





> 摸頭啊，上大學後就常常被摸頭呢 
> 因為我每次三不五時都跑去抱某同學，她就會一邊跟別人聊天一邊輕輕摸我的頭 
> 實在太舒服了所以每天都要抱個幾次XDD 
> 
> 不過對於不熟或是陌生人，胡亂摸我的頭可是會被我的臭臉嚇到=w=)>


一定很多人嫉妒你  :onion_46:  
某同學一v一......關係是  :onion_56:  
從例....(摸頭




> blackboy 寫到: 
> 那個奇怪的感覺是好還是不好? 
> 
> [那一個]是指=v=..........超友誼? 
> 
> 奇怪的感覺~就是說不上來是好還是不好的感覺... 
> 
> [那一個]不論是最高的友誼也好，超友誼也好 
> 總之是希望有那樣一個存在，那就足夠了-w- 
> ...


存在一定有的.因為我看到.....  :onion_27:  
我明白,祝福  :onion_24:  




> 我也不喜歡給別人摸頭＝ｗ＝ 
> 　　沒有安全感（炸） 
> 
> 　　可以摸我的頭表示我夠信任他，他的地位比我略高（？） 
> 　　所以目前還沒有一個人摸到我的頭（拇指） 
> 　　連大魔王想摸都不給摸（撇頭）


恩恩,,同意同意

誰說沒有  :onion_14:  等我第一位摸你的頭(摸頭 :onion_61:  
大魔王是誰  :onion_56:  




> 在小巴剪頭髮之前也就是國小的時候是有被摸過不少次，輕輕的還好如果太用力的話就很不舒服了 
> 
> 上了國中之後理了平頭之後就再也沒有被摸過了(因為摸了手會被刺到XD")


@@我也沒注意,頭髮不同出來的感覺也不同  :onion_03:  
愛把頭用髮蠟搞的,,,一定不想給人摸他的頭  :onion_36:  
平頭xd對對對,,,摸的話會有刺刺的感覺




> 「抓頭嘛……當然是給別人抓囉。」（笑） 
> 
> 「呃，不過給不熟的人摸頭確實有種怪異與不安全感。」 
> 
> 「……前面的『那ㄧ個』是指？劍某我不太能理解。」（汗）


多去髮廊就可以跟抓頭  :onion_61:  
同意同意@@
[那一個]當然是跟情有關的一v一.....不過我也一樣沒有 :onion_29:  




> 那要看是誰摸的囉 
> 
> 對方友善>> 喵>ˇ<~~ 
> 對方不友善>> 吼!!! 
> 以上~(踹飛


你潛水回來了喔  :onion_34:  先抱一抱(張開雙手
牛是喵~的嗎  :onion_61:  
不用吼,直接咬,狼白教的(指著     逃跑
摸一下頭,給你試試感覺(摸頭



> 如果是得到獎勵品我會很高興,但是亂摸我的頭那個人就有可能．．．．．倒在地上


  :onion_12:  ..........那我該不該摸你的頭,但是位位有份,不可能你沒有.
死就死....(摸頭            :onion_07:

----------


## VARARA

呃....
某蛙...
常常自己摸(汗....

不過我比較喜歡被別人摸背的感覺^^
(vara~就像....摸貓的時候,全身順順的摸下來的那種感覺~
好舒服,很想就直接趴在地上給別人摸~~~
(個人習慣:會發出vara~vara的長音叫聲.....但是怕嚇到我媽所以只敢小聲發出囧)


VARARA

----------


## huxanya

摸頭...
我常常自己摸頭(煩惱)

不過以前有一人喜歡摸我頭
因為他把我當成   小朋友(小孩)  (...)
因此不喜歡給他摸
尤其在吃飯時候
會有東西加料0x0~!

----------


## 光狼

要摸我頭?  

請在我剪短了頭髮的日子,剛洗頭完了的一刻才摸吧!   <--------叫刷頭好一點

要不然我自己在你面前刷.......

呵~~呵~~~呵~~~~

你要試試這樣對朋友嗎?


忘記了,洗頭後我是不喜歡用毛巾楺頭的獸.........

----------


## 小黑虎

> 呃.... 
> 某蛙... 
> 常常自己摸(汗.... 
> 
> 不過我比較喜歡被別人摸背的感覺^^ 
> (vara~就像....摸貓的時候,全身順順的摸下來的那種感覺~ 
> 好舒服,很想就直接趴在地上給別人摸~~~ 
> (個人習慣:會發出vara~vara的長音叫聲.....但是怕嚇到我媽所以只敢小聲發出囧) 
> 
> ...


哈哈,你前生可能就是xd
我不會發生任何聲音,只會一定保持現狀,直接睡覺>v<想起就想給人家摸頭
好怪一問,是摸全身嗎?(炸...巴飛)
(摸頭




> 摸頭... 
> 我常常自己摸頭(煩惱) 
> 
> 不過以前有一人喜歡摸我頭 
> 因為他把我當成 小朋友(小孩) (...) 
> 因此不喜歡給他摸 
> 尤其在吃飯時候 
> 會有東西加料0x0~!


那個人是誰,好奇好奇(  :onion_46:  

加了什麼料?  :onion_22:  

(摸頭




> 要摸我頭? 
> 
> 請在我剪短了頭髮的日子,剛洗頭完了的一刻才摸吧! <--------叫刷頭好一點 
> 
> 要不然我自己在你面前刷....... 
> 
> 呵~~呵~~~呵~~~~ 
> 
> 你要試試這樣對朋友嗎? 
> ...


恩恩(摸頭

=0=摸頭要條件..不管,照摸(摸頭摸頭

試一下看看>v<

我知道為什麼...因為你用電風筒(炸.....

----------


## 光狼

> 恩恩(摸頭
> 
> =0=摸頭要條件..不管,照摸(摸頭摸頭
> 
> 試一下看看>v<
> 
> 我知道為什麼...因為你用電風筒(炸.....


當然不是~~~.

我是直接用別人的手沾乾的!嘻..

如果亂摸的話,會有後果的!!!!

我會故意在那人旁邊弄濕短短的頭髮
然後對着他近距離刷一次

撞巧的是,我剛剛剪短了頭髮......

所以,現在就向你示範一次[如何令每條頭髮都彈出水滴射向旁人]........

(刷刷刷刷刷)

----------


## 台南棺材板

被摸頭阿=ˇ=
被摸頭很舒服阿
只是我升上國中後就很少被摸頭了....
不過不知道有沒有獸會不會自摸耶.....

----------


## 闇影龍

映象中沒人有摸過我的頭@@".......

因為在接近中的時候不是會被我閃開就是會被我一爪拍掉他= =.......

----------


## 娜雅

大多摸我頭是我父親大人(真的)

可是都是在安慰我的時候,撫平我的心

心是靜下來了

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    但眼淚卻掉下來了

----------


## 小黑虎

> 當然不是~~~. 
> 
> 我是直接用別人的手沾乾的!嘻.. 
> 
> 如果亂摸的話,會有後果的!!!! 
> 
> 我會故意在那人旁邊弄濕短短的頭髮 
> 然後對着他近距離刷一次 
> 
> ...


=0=這樣可以....不過我有對策,
拿一大堆紙巾(容易爛的那種)(音:這叫攻擊不是摸頭)
沒事沒事(穿著雨衣xd)
我擋.....(拿著雨傘)
想攻擊沒那麼容易(炸)




> 被摸頭阿=ˇ= 
> 被摸頭很舒服阿 
> 只是我升上國中後就很少被摸頭了.... 
> 不過不知道有沒有獸會不會自摸耶.....


是呀xd給你回味一次(摸頭....拖走)
之前也說過,.人愈大愈少機會被摸頭  :onion_08:  
自摸.....[自摸]跟[自摸頭]很大分別(巴飛)
我很少很少很少很少會自摸頭




> 摸頭應該是很舒服的動作之一吧... 
> 
> 小獸家裡的小狗狗也很愛被摸頭


恩恩,,(摸頭),比較好的舒服我想都是....全套按摩  :onion_43:  很舒服耶
等我代替你家小狗,,來吧來吧,,摸我的頭!!  :onion_57:  




> 映象中沒人有摸過我的頭@@"....... 
> 
> 因為在接近中的時候不是會被我閃開就是會被我一爪拍掉他= =.......


沒有嗎,,,來我做第一位摸你頭的獸(摸頭)
0[]0這麼危險....不過我不怕,,(腳抖走近




> 大多摸我頭是我父親大人(真的) 
> 
> 可是都是在安慰我的時候,撫平我的心


這情況的摸頭是最溫暖的>v<
你一定很 :onion_24:  !
我也來安慰一下你(摸頭....踢飛)

----------


## 龍龍

龍x2 有被摸過喔~
那種感覺 哇~ 很高興~ 真想躺在那個摸我頭的人的身上~喔
有時被男生摸也不錯~ 
有時說些開玩笑的話 
男生又不喜歡打 所以會把手握住頭 輕輕的 搖一搖 哈哈 是種不同的感覺~
嘿嘿 ~ 有點[撒驕的感覺~]

----------


## 小黑虎

> 龍x2 有被摸過喔~
> 那種感覺 哇~ 很高興~ 真想躺在那個摸我頭的人的身上~喔
> 有時被男生摸也不錯~ 
> 有時說些開玩笑的話 
> 男生又不喜歡打 所以會把手握住頭 輕輕的 搖一搖 哈哈 是種不同的感覺~
> 嘿嘿 ~ 有點[撒驕的感覺~]


哈哈.....真的是撒驕..可是我是男生,不可能對人家做出撒驕=3=

也因為我是男生,所以開玩笑的話,就是直接打....===o)0o0)

我也摸摸你的頭(摸頭)

----------


## 鴻虎

摸頭阿.....在印象中好像只有在被剪完頭髮的時候(被拿電動理髮刀剪成超短髮= =)就是當兵時候會剪的頭
我大姐會摸我頭= =......她說很好摸 我卻沒什麼特別的感覺
可是在摸我家的阿武(我家的獨眼貓)頭時...她卻會表現的很舒服...
不知道那種感覺......應該也沒機會了

----------


## 信犬

我是個自尊心有點過強的人，所以我討厭別人來摸我的頭，感覺很不被尊重。
除非是非常信任的人，否則摸了亂摸頭我會很想咬人。不過到現在為止我心裡認定有權力摸我頭的人還真少（就算是我父母我也不想被他們摸），目前大概只有兩三位吧！
不過被摸頭真的超窩心的（打滾），如果能加幾句讚美與那更好！我會很開心。
估計了一下，未來能摸我頭的人大概只剩我未來老婆（任何部位），因為我發現一件很嚴重的事情，我的自尊心會隨著年齡增長  :wuf_e_frown:

----------


## 小黑虎

> 摸頭阿.....在印象中好像只有在被剪完頭髮的時候(被拿電動理髮刀剪成超短髮= =)就是當兵時候會剪的頭 
> 我大姐會摸我頭= =......她說很好摸 我卻沒什麼特別的感覺 
> 可是在摸我家的阿武(我家的獨眼貓)頭時...她卻會表現的很舒服... 
> 不知道那種感覺......應該也沒機會了


哈哈xd跟你家的小貓聊天吧..需要我幫你嗎(我是虎也是貓類=v=)
短頭髮都沒感覺的,我也試過=3=
你也感受一下吧(摸頭)




> 我是個自尊心有點過強的人，所以我討厭別人來摸我的頭，感覺很不被尊重。 
> 除非是非常信任的人，否則摸了亂摸頭我會很想咬人。不過到現在為止我心裡認定有權力摸我頭的人還真少（就算是我父母我也不想被他們摸），目前大概只有兩三位吧！ 
> 不過被摸頭真的超窩心的（打滾），如果能加幾句讚美與那更好！我會很開心。 
> 估計了一下，未來能摸我頭的人大概只剩我未來老婆（任何部位），因為我發現一件很嚴重的事情，我的自尊心會隨著年齡增長


@@喔...是不是主?神會打救你的(摸頭)這樣嗎?
不知道我有沒有呢...(抖著慢慢把手向信的頭上去)
摸頭對不同人的確有不同想法@@
另:你今天表現很不錯喔(摸頭)




> 不太想給別人摸頭 我又不是你家的寵物XD


那是了....我當你是朋友+獸友^^(摸頭)

----------


## WA. 璇

摸頭......
我只被3個人類+1隻獸摸過.

人類:
我爸媽,
不過我討厭被她們摸頭!
所以現在沒有啦~
我的一個同學,
一次, 不過她嚇了我一跳,
好立即把手收回(!)

獸:
納亞古．阿難吧......
經常被牠摸頭!
起初不太習慣... 但現在覺得沒什麼特別了~~~
很舒服... 一種有趣, "信賴" 的感覺~~~

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過, 被從後腰抱的感覺更好~XDD    
    


總而言之......
這是表示 "信賴" 和 "關係密切/親密"

----------


## 十

被摸頭的感覺真的不錯喔


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    今天不知為何的一位較為要好的同學鬧著玩的摸了在下的頭數下
起初在下有點不知所措，不懂得如何反應就是了
在下只是望著他，沒有反抗

他見在下沒有反擊，就再摸在下的頭數下了
在下便讓他摸了

感覺真的不錯
在下還真的有點期望他能繼續摸下去啊　(羞)

最後他說在下像犬啦～

----------


## 冽羽泫白

基本上，我的頭跟臉是很親的人才能摸的！(亂摸，就咬你~)

至於摸頭阿，我比較喜歡被摸臉耶~(怪~)

摸頭的時候會有麼感覺阿，我想想，應該是感到安心吧~

那種感覺該怎麼說呢?像被母親安撫一樣吧~一種深沉的溫柔~

----------


## 孤狼‧月牙

我喜歡摸別人的頭喔~~~(這是怪癖)
但是我不喜歡別人亂摸我ㄉ頭 (真是ㄉ~)
如果是死黨例外
我有時候(心情不好或孤單時)我會希望跟我很好ㄉ人摸摸我的頭~~~(唉~~~)
然後陪在我身邊.......(現實生活是不可能ㄉ...)
阿呀~~~真是ㄉ.....

----------


## 小黑虎

> 摸頭...... 
> 我只被3個人類+1隻獸摸過. 
> 
> 人類: 
> 我爸媽, 
> 不過我討厭被她們摸頭! 
> 所以現在沒有啦~ 
> 我的一個同學, 
> 一次, 不過她嚇了我一跳, 
> ...


恩恩被摸的時候的確有很多原因才能感受到舒服不舒服!!
(紅色)有點不太明白..是你摸你同學的頭還是他摸你的頭??
從後腰抱@v@一定又是另一個舒服的動作,,,我也想...不過我只要被抱就會...冇力=3=
謝謝你回文章^^(摸頭)




> 被摸頭的感覺真的不錯喔 
> 
> 
> 點擊以顯示隱藏內容
> 今天不知為何的一位較為要好的同學鬧著玩的摸了在下的頭數下 
> 起初在下有點不知所措，不懂得如何反應就是了 
> 在下只是望著他，沒有反抗 
> 
> 他見在下沒有反擊，就再摸在下的頭數下了 
> ...


哈哈有這樣的事情...如果是我,,可能一樣只會看住他=3=沒有反抗
你說你像太...那你什麼回答他@v@?




> 基本上，我的頭跟臉是很親的人才能摸的！(亂摸，就咬你~) 
> 
> 至於摸頭阿，我比較喜歡被摸臉耶~(怪~) 
> 
> 摸頭的時候會有麼感覺阿，我想想，應該是感到安心吧~ 
> 
> 那種感覺該怎麼說呢?像被母親安撫一樣吧~一種深沉的溫柔~


對不起..小虎先摸一下(摸頭)

摸臉喔@@我倒沒試過..巴臉就是常做的動作>v<還有揑頭
>v<也不錯不錯...我也溫柔的(摸頭)




> 我喜歡摸別人的頭喔~~~(這是怪癖) 
> 但是我不喜歡別人亂摸我ㄉ頭 (真是ㄉ~) 
> 如果是死黨例外 
> 我有時候(心情不好或孤單時)我會希望跟我很好ㄉ人摸摸我的頭~~~(唉~~~) 
> 然後陪在我身邊.......(現實生活是不可能ㄉ...) 
> 阿呀~~~真是ㄉ.....


@@我不會亂摸的(摸頭)
死黨的話我猜是壓頭多點xd(因為我常常這樣做)
心情不好呀~~被抱可能會好點＊^^＊現實有可能的  :onion_40:

----------


## 月銀白狼

摸頭啊!
我也是不怎喜歡別人摸我的頭
但是如果是有我認同的人  就覺得非常舒服
但如果不是就會被我打
尤其站在不是朋友的身旁話
我還蠻有戒心的
有一次一個男生站在我旁邊想摸我的頭
我直接一巴掌打下去而且還大吼聲:摸XX啊你(那個x是不好聽的話
那個男的就從此怕我了

----------


## 闇夜　月牙

> 摸頭啊!
> 我也是不怎喜歡別人摸我的頭
> 但是如果是有我認同的人  就覺得非常舒服
> 但如果不是就會被我打
> 尤其站在不是朋友的身旁話
> 我還蠻有戒心的
> 有一次一個男生站在我旁邊想摸我的頭
> 我直接一巴掌打下去而且還大吼聲:摸XX啊你(那個x是不好聽的話
> 那個男的就從此怕我了


阿......

原來月銀這麼恐怖阿.................當同學的我都不知道(痛毆)

以後最好少惹月銀阿......(蓋布袋)

======================回到正題====================

我是還好啦

我平常都不給任何人摸頭

家人也一樣

我只給跟我非常好的人摸

如果有人摸             我會扁他(迷之音:那你不就根月銀一樣嗎!!)

----------


## 狂．洛清

摸頭~~
喜歡~~XDXD
不過當然要認識的!!
不認識的....一靠近防衛系統就啟動了
更何況摸頭...

----------


## 小黑虎

> 摸頭啊! 
> 我也是不怎喜歡別人摸我的頭 
> 但是如果是有我認同的人 就覺得非常舒服 
> 但如果不是就會被我打 
> 尤其站在不是朋友的身旁話 
> 我還蠻有戒心的 
> 有一次一個男生站在我旁邊想摸我的頭 
> 我直接一巴掌打下去而且還大吼聲:摸XX啊你(那個x是不好聽的話 
> 那個男的就從此怕我了


=0=我只能說.我不怕..我一定要摸頭(摸頭
一巴掌一定很大聲...xd 500分貝(啥鬼
不能這樣...發惡會不靚xd要保持笑容!!




> 阿...... 
> 
> 原來月銀這麼恐怖阿.................當同學的我都不知道(痛毆) 
> 
> 以後最好少惹月銀阿......(蓋布袋) 
> 
> ======================回到正題==================== 
> 
> 我是還好啦 
> ...


xd非常好的.........一定是愛人xd
不過我順利也要摸一下(摸頭

======================回2位======================
2位的名字好像喔..常常看錯= =
我不是人...所以不要扁我>v<




> 摸頭~~ 
> 喜歡~~XDXD 
> 不過當然要認識的!! 
> 不認識的....一靠近防衛系統就啟動了 
> 更何況摸頭...


反近防衛駭客開動........(摸頭xd

haha最近都沒有給人摸頭=3=

----------


## Red.K熾仔

那要看什麼場合囉

安慰或是讚美，當然會很高興
但若是調侃或是輕蔑的態度，小獸就要翻臉了= =

還有就是...某些身體部分的"頭"小獸絕對是不給摸的...(羞)

----------


## kalacodm

> 我發現給摸頭時好舒服,好想給摸一會(音:大力搞你的頭也一樣嗎?)
> 
> 好想在地下滾(感覺而已>v<)
> 
> 是溫柔的摸頭喔~~
> 
> 不知道大家有什麼感覺?


舒服舒服~ ^^
好像伴著抱較舒服。。。
伴著抱＝捲在一起

----------


## 飛雷

如果有人摸我頭我會用昇龍拳回他
給人摸頭那種感覺很怪

----------


## 小鱷HeLeN

如果有人摸我頭的話，我會大聲叫他快滾
因為重力壓在頭上很辛苦，而且還有一種很不自在的感覺~~

----------


## 狼佐

有種"如果我有尾巴的話現在一定是搖著"的感覺XDD

看是哪種摸頭吧

通常都是我摸人家頭,因為身高比較高的關係冏

其實被摸感覺還不錯

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

摸頭?=~="

想摸我頭上鬆軟的鬃毛?=~="

呃，除非想把手拿來餵我

不然最好別這麼做...


=~=...



算了吧，唯一被允許可以這麼做的人早就不在了...

----------


## 银狼之吻

只在腦海裏幻想過~不過幻想時有種全身觸電的感覺，從小腦經過脊柱達到尾骨的通電感覺……不過還蠻舒服的……
笨狼不喜歡被人摸頭，不過喜歡摸小孩的頭~尤其喜歡看他們被摸頭後的表情，有的是很享受的，有的到是氣臌臌的，不過都很可愛啊~

----------


## 許狼中將

我是軍狼！
我不太喜歡別人太親近我！
除非是很要好的人或者是同袍。
我也有被摸過頭，不過那是我很小的時候了！
我沒啥特別的感覺，只是從記憶中隱約覺得那很幸福。
我不反對別人摸我的頭！但陌生人謝絕！
不然被咬﹙或者被殺﹚我是不知道的！畢竟〝我不是寵物〞！

----------


## 翔太

感覺很好玩XD

之前跟同學出去玩的時候,或是心情不好的時候

同學都會沒事摸我頭..

雖然感覺很奇怪 囧 

不過會比較變心情好就是 (炸)

----------


## 戌天沃牙

本犬不喜歡被人摸頭=皿=
頭可是生命之頂端阿~!
豈可亂摸~(炸)
除非是和我有深厚感情的人才給摸~
不然一般我是直接躲開的XD

----------


## 環伐貳閃

再怎麼說
這種事是要看對象的呀
給親近的人摸當然是很棒呀
我也喜歡那樣的感覺
但實際上沒有人來摸過就是了
一切都是自己的幻想=W=

若是討厭的人
被摸只會反感吧

P.S.有哪隻獸要摸我嗎~?XD

----------


## 暗翼

被信任的人摸頭還滿舒服的...

有陌生人要摸，都會發動警戒(攻擊時不用橫置牌((啥=..=?

----------


## b.s.wolf

被摸頭感覺很幸福阿 
尤其是被那雙特別輕柔的手摸頭的時候真是超幸福的啦~  :onion_24:

----------


## 黑月影狼

喜歡!!很喜歡摸人頭
夠喜歡給人摸~感覺很舒服呢˙//˙
不過個子太高+不可愛=不可能會有人想摸!!

----------


## 罪人的刻印

很喜歡被摸頭！
更希望有獸耳，可以被揉耳朵~~~

比起獸化，我比較偏向寵物化的樣子……

不過也要有個想要養自己的好主人啊…(嘆

----------


## 阿翔

誰敢摸翔的頭，
翔就會立刻暴走咬他！
翔討厭給摸頭！
翔是狼，
是狼，
不是狗狗！
狼不喜歡被人類摸頭XD！
有時候家人會摸，
翔也不會做任何反應的說，
只有翔的家人才可以摸翔的頭，
其他的話…
*咬！*

----------


## Rise

沒給人摸過頭呢
就算有人摸我的頭,我第一個反應是推開他 (不喜歡)
如果是自己喜歡的人就無所謂啦~呵呵呵 (被揍)

----------


## 風邪狼

要好朋友摸才行~~
還蠻喜歡摸頭的感覺~~
陌生人摸我頭我一定把它的手啃掉(嚼嚼~~

----------


## 月銀白狼

> 看對象啊  被自己十分信賴的親友摸頭是很舒服的
> 
> 陌生人的話當然不行  頭部是很重要的  不能隨便摸
> 
> 因為被同學打過頭所以知道要防備陌生人的手....
> 
> 當然了, 我不是寵物    不准亂摸否則咬你


我和狼王差不多
我只讓被我認同的人摸頭以外
如果是第一次我會瞪你說不要摸我頭
要是還摸我會打人 會咬人(闇夜月牙就被我咬到破皮過)
不過六年級倒是有認同過一個主人呢!
那陣子他超好命的(都不會被我打
後來就解除了
畢竟我是狼不是狗

----------


## 月下白狐

不太喜歡....現在那感覺不像6~7歲被老人家或師長摸的溫暖感......
現在即使是我父母我也不大喜歡,但是年老的親戚可以讓步一下

----------


## 小黑貓

貓頭大好!!!
但是前提是要信賴的人
而且~摸頭...竟然可以安撫貓貓的情緒- -"(那時被同學摸驚然發現(汗
~~~~~~~~~~~
貓貓是覺得種溫暖的感覺-W-

----------


## 巴薩查

認識的才可以= =
不認識的就回頭咬下去 (奸笑)
之前同學摸過都說像狗毛....囧
大部分都軟軟的但是有幾根會刺刺的短毛 再囧

----------


## 日牙‧虎森

摸頭啊...

小狐上了國中後便很少被摸頭了

小狐在班上是那種超強勢的大姐頭 (死

都沒人敢摸小狐的頭

嗚~~ 其實小狐也想要被摸啦~~~ (哭

----------


## 雁

如果是喜歡的人的話會很開心~
反之如果是不熟或不喜歡的人我會很生氣
會有被冒犯的感覺><

----------


## 極地尋找

正常來說,被別人(不太熟的人)摸頭的話是很反感的

馬上出現(心中):摸啥阿,跟你很熟喔!?

目前來說我都是不太喜歡被很頭的感覺就是啦~

----------


## 戰狼奶酪

自從上了國中，我就對被摸頭很感冒，有種被羞辱之感【？】，但若是被獸人摸的話【也得是在下認識的】，就另當別論了！

----------


## 克魯索提恩

摸頭啊~= =
這很難說ㄟ
因為母親大人說[要保護自己的身體    不要給人亂摸知道嗎]
所以不行

----------


## 紫虛

雖然已經是高二了
但還會被摸頭
實在是不喜歡
但自己卻很喜歡摸別人的頭...

----------


## Baroque Boyce

只有一句話可說：

*好～幸～福～^///^*

我以前的同學都知道我很喜歡被摸頭XD
但不能大力摸不然會被我咬傷(炸)

喔！對了，若是我在享用餐點時被摸頭照樣咬喔！(再炸)

----------


## 蒼心

摸頭阿~

都只有我摸別人蔫...

這樣有點寂寞...

就像很久被擁抱一樣..

想變成狼

再被摸~

(這樣又好像狗...)

----------


## ShadelanJenn

我會很享受的~"~
最希望就是能夠躺在一個地方 讓另一個人用手溫柔的摸頭
因為有頭髮 被摸的時候感覺很舒服 如果像動物一樣有毛的話
不知道摸身體是不是也是

----------


## 雪之龍

我應該不會喜歡別人摸我的頭吧0.0...
因為我會感覺有點不舒服...??(應該是個人的感覺吧..)
自從國小畢業後就沒給人摸過頭了...

----------


## lan

的確.我也是一樣給人摸頭實有很好

的感覺.而且很舒服.能讓心情放鬆..

 :Embarassed:

----------


## 拉魯

小犬還滿喜歡給人摸頭的

因為摸頭感覺上會讓警戒感消除 並且有肌肉放鬆功效

但是 平常大家摸是沒問題的拉 XDD

不過是敵人了話...恩 請小心 XDDD(咬)

----------


## STAEDTLER

感覺會很幸福  :jcdragon-keke:  

不過S很少被摸頭QAQ
沒什麼人緣嗎...

要摸的前提就是

1.認識或熟識的
2.進食中請勿亂摸(?)
3.敵人敢亂摸就準備趴在地上吧  :jcdragon-bad:  


XDD

話說有獸住在高雄嗎  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 光牙

那要看摸頭的是誰。
如果是家中長輩，會臉紅一下但是接受。
如果是同輩朋友，我會同時伸手過去摸他/她/它的頭。
如果是不相幹的人，我估計我會把他/她/它天元突破掉……

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

嗯...
其實不管是誰摸的
總是會有點不安的感覺
所以不是很喜歡被隨便摸頭

----------


## d52075625

記得我第一次被摸頭...是在我國小一年級

嚴重偏題

    那時候的我  超喜歡玩鬼抓人
有一次...
為了要逃離當鬼的人  死命的跑><
結果在轉角的地方
不小心直接撞到高年級女生
撞到之後  我直接跌坐在地
她還問我有沒有事情...
接著又摸我的頭說
記得在走廊上不要亂跑...很危險的喔~  (那時候我的臉超紅的  羞>\\\<    
    

被摸頭的時候  感覺...很舒服^^
我家的狗狗被我摸頭的時候還會舒服到咪眼睛

當然不認識的人摸我的滴頭   我會咬人 (謎之音:那上面你說的那位認識嗎?還不是給他摸了[spacer]    [spacer]小灰:那例外拉>w<

----------


## 雲紋

基本上在下是覺得這樣很舒服。
不過如過是家人的話在下不給摸。（咦

所以還是侷限在同學和朋友之間吧。

現在在下的打招呼方式就是摸摸頭，
有比較熟的也會摸回去。
或是經過就摸兩下。

不過有些人不喜歡就是了。

----------


## 洛思緹

這幾天才被摸過頭，真的是說不出來的舒服

被不認識的人摸頭，我只會咬回去((認真

被摸時整個人四肢放鬆、舒服得閉上眼睛享受舒服到四肢癱軟的感覺

超喜歡被摸頭的感覺XDD

----------


## Hewie

從小吾兄就喜歡K我頭
可能因此導致在下被觸碰頭時的警覺
不是很喜歡人家輕浮的碰我
家人觸碰是要理由的
何況陌生人
但不代表在下人很難相處

----------


## 蒼鬢魂兒

如果是近親好友，還算ＯＫ。
以前還會白目地用給自家抱枕的配音對同學說：
「請給（抱枕名）拍拍！」

不過，給欣賞的同學拍拍頭倒是很開心的～

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

摸頭嗎...如果是溫柔的摸頭再加上是認識的人 應該都還挺OK的0.0
話說 我也常常被同學用粗魯式(!?)的摸頭呢XD
但如果是不認識的人 就算再怎麼溫柔...我也會咬回去XD"

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

我都被巴頭
很少被摸頭耶
不過被摸完之後我都會甩甩頭髮(反射動作?)

被摸頭感覺...滿舒服的
不過不是熟人不給摸
所以我也不知道被陌生人摸頭的感覺

但是我很喜歡摸人的頭歐
尤其是毛軟的那種

----------


## 沃飛爾

嗯！要看人

如果是好朋友的話，那沒關係，抱一下都無所謂

但是不是很熟的人摸的話

我會進入攻擊狀態.....殺！

因為那很像有人入侵領域的感覺

（遇過一個白目和他不熟，但他很喜歡亂摸別人的頭，還搓來搓去）

----------


## 歐里爾

被人摸頭的話,表面上看起來是呆愣樣
其實內心是一臉陶醉狀XDD...
要是這樣子被看到的話小歐形象就破滅啦0口0"~~(好像也沒啥形象OTZ
被不認識的人摸??

大概是滿臉問號吧~~~(不過不會有啥反應XDD
但不能搓頭喔~!!!
小歐很怕痛的說~~~Q口Q

只要不是被巴頭都還可以接受 ′▽‵ / (彈性很大??
想摸小歐頭的都可以喔~~~(被拖走
(簡單來說就是很喜歡啦 = 口="

----------


## 逍月

恩...
要看是誰摸啊！
如果不是很好的朋友，其實感覺不是很好...
我其實是那個比較喜歡摸別人頭的...（毆飛）
話說，摸別人頭感覺還不錯...
有寵溺的感覺...XD

----------


## 狂龍

我覺得......
還不錯...
摸別人...別人的頭髮從自己的指縫甩來甩去的...
被別人摸...自己的頭髮甩來甩去的...感覺很舒服~~~
((天生的寵物命...  

但如果是陌生人...
會瞪...

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    如果第三次以上...對嗆 ((該爆發的時候我也會爆發的...

----------


## 蒼月

我的頭有自動偵測器
只給我喜歡 我認同 我讓摸的人摸

當我不給摸時還硬要摸的人只會被我攻擊
[抓抓 打打 咬咬 啃啃 ]

布論是誰
要摸我請看我同步同意再說

----------


## Mu Alter

我挺喜歡被人摸頭(當然是熟識的人吧

有一次

    有一次在學校轉堂，
而且又上了一課也算是沉悶的一課，
在課與課之間小睡一會，
擺出手放在桌上，頭放在手上的典型動作，
睡了六十秒，
頭上就開始有一種被摸的感覺，
雖然一看鞋與褲就知是誰，
最後也決定繼續詐睡，
又他摸吧…(羞
 :jcdragon-shy2:

----------


## Fonshin

an...

小風沒有被摸頭的經驗

感覺起來好像挺舒服的

但如果懷不軌，將會自動被封殺

~~

----------


## 米果斯

我不記得有被摸過頭說=W=(好像有有好像沒有)

就當沒有杯XD(炸

被摸頭的感覺應該會很棒(當然要喜歡或認識的人嘎)[jcdragon-tail-faster] 

被討厭或陌生人摸頭   通常會有防禦行動吧

看我的頭喜歡被誰摸杯=W=(炸

----------


## Melody

家中長輩我才能接受吧
不過都這個年紀了(?)也不會有長輩摸頭

其他不準，一點也不喜歡。

----------


## 佛烈克斯

被摸頭啊...

佛烈體中那股受成分一直想讓我被摸頭(?)

當然是要給我比我更攻的摸才有感覺啦=w=

----------


## 夜狼

摸頭？！

哈！哈！每次別人摸我頭時，我都呆愣著隨人摸

可是每當他們摸完後.....好想叫他們『手可不可以別離開我的頭..』

有的時候想被摸頭，卻又沒人摸〈泣..

而我自己，我超級爆愛摸別人的頭

有些人的頭就超級好摸的....〈列如：我班某狼先生

ㄟㄟ！某狼先生....不要這樣拒絕我的摸頭嘛...你的頭真的很好摸耶...〈被毆ing..

----------


## o哈士奇o

> 我發現給摸頭時好舒服,好想給摸一會(音:大力搞你的頭也一樣嗎?)
> 
> 好想在地下滾(感覺而已>v<)
> 
> 是溫柔的摸頭喔~~
> 
> 不知道大家有什麼感覺?


看是要摸哪邊的頭....(被打

有上面..中間...下面...還有最下面(再被打XD

如過是上面的頭的話  以前應該是還蠻喜歡的
大概是以前不懂事,認為摸上面那個頭是稱讚你的意思
現在勒?  沒人喜歡被摸上面的頭吧! 有被輕視 藐視的感覺!
然後賞你一巴掌!

中間的頭....    摸了應該會很養很爽...不過想摸到也不容易

下面的頭....    沒人想被摸吧= = 又不是變態!

最下面的頭....      沒事摸人家腳指頭做啥= =

----------


## w7531328

應該是開心喜悅的感覺吧
話說我活到19歲了= =
被摸頭的機率少之又少呢><

----------


## Wolf威

小的不喜歡摸頭耶，覺得很不舒服= =
有種討厭的感覺，所以不太讓別人摸頭...
但是如果是長輩的話就不能拒絕了...
我不要摸頭!!!

----------


## 幻影紅虎

沒有變獸人之前
被摸頭感覺很討厭
當獸化的時候
被摸頭感覺很舒服
如果各位受很討厭被摸頭的話
可考慮被人摸背或摸摸臉頰

----------


## 帕亞

給摸頭..沒有過= =
到想試試看~會不會有點給人有小孩子的感覺= =
但是給摸頭~
我到喜歡擁抱((撲抱~~~

----------


## 昂

摸頭?
很久沒人摸我的頭了
都是我跑去別人後面狠狠的給他打下去

----------


## 幻貓

摸頭很舒服，搔頸尤甚！XDDDD
〈以上僅限貓性發作時喵〉

頭髮摸久了手會油，所以大多知曉我的貓性的人都會搔脖子~
也不知道是天生敏感還是怎樣，別人手一搔我就雙眼迷濛享受起來了喵X3~
〈突然覺得自己挺變態滴...〉

不過當我專心做事，別人摸我頭或搔脖子，剋制力會比較強〈還是很難忍就是了X3〉


不要點


叫你不要點

    敝獸的另一個X點是膝蓋骨......喵的我超怕人家搔那邊><

----------


## 冥月

郁悶的時候會很不高興的將手打開.....
心情還算可以的時候不會做任何表示......（隨他便吧~
心情超好的時候也許會感到點舒服（當然以上3条僅限於家人

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

被摸頭要看是誰嚕~

自己覺得感覺不錯被摸頭會有舒服感
被不喜歡的人摸~感覺到非常的噁心~可能一拳飛過去

不過現在應該沒有任何機會

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯........
me不喜歡給everyone摸頭(感覺很怪)
應該說，me不喜歡給別人摸頭啦 抱抱啦 握手啦 當肉墊啦 當出氣筒啦(怎麼越說越怪?)
那些都會讓me感覺很不自在，很想趕快離開

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

從以前我就不喜歡被摸頭

每次都會反射性的避開或拍開

嚴重點就直接把對方推開

可能因頭髮問題吧?

因為我頭髮都自然捲

----------


## 羽翔

我有點不太喜歡被別人摸頭
除非有我允許或是我所信任的人....

----------


## wingwolf

我喜歡被摸頭（當然對方是親人或自己信任的好友）
不過我的父母是肯定不會摸我的頭的

被摸的時候，能感受到毛順順的感覺，真的超棒（喂）

----------


## 火龍

我嘛...其實滿喜歡別人輕輕的摸頭
當然啦,是熟人限定而已
感覺好像被讚,或者是被安慰的說

----------


## 路過的狗

被摸頭的感覺很好ㄚ(有點色色的)
我覺得很舒服...巴不得要讓他多摸一下...==

----------


## 月下蒼

通常我只讓我信任或熟悉的人摸我的頭吶
真的很舒服(笑)

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

摸頭+1

阿沃在學校只要一趴下....就有人過來摸阿沃的頭頭...
邊摸還會邊說
「好軟喔！」
「好好摸喔～」
「好可愛喔！！！！」

還好阿沃臉紅沒有被看到

最近他們常常玩阿沃...例如說:「握手」　阿沃就會把手伸過去(!?
大概就是這樣吧....

----------


## 嵐霖

摸頭啊OWO?
摸頭的感覺很舒服呢^^
但是應該也不多機會吧@@
通常都是抱抱XD
感覺會想睡覺~因為舒服嗎XD

所以當我看到此篇，我便會想到，
世界上想被摸頭卻沒辦法的可能只有
一位"大大"吧?似乎叫做姚明?

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

摸頭阿...

忘了是沒被摸過還是有被摸過但忘了

但那不重要

重要的是現在除了他

誰都不許摸

----------


## 銀牙_新

摸頭阿...要摸歡迎阿(認識的(熟)人限定)
只是不常有人摸我頭就是了,反而是我比較常摸別人的頭
尤其喜歡摸頭髮比較短或刺刺頭的同學,帶有一點扎手刺刺的毛毛手感~(陶醉~)
可是頭髮好摸的都不太讓我摸......(啜泣~) (離題......)
不過被摸頭很討厭有人摸了又嫌東嫌西的,明明自己愛摸還叫......

----------


## wolf

上一次被摸頭是在四年級了吧，
那時老師解釋甚麼叫「愛撫」，
結果的頭就成了犧牲品。
那一下，
真是讓人發毛，
不過又挺舒服。

----------


## 六月噓

跟很熟的人的話感覺是很好啦XD~
陌生人的話大概會想說哪個怪叔叔...

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

看情況

我可能會把他的手當場咬下來嚼碎吐掉

也可能發出低吼抱怨幾聲就算了

嘛 聽說 只是聽說 我會抱怨幾聲那就算了的那些人 都不會(不屑?)來摸我的頭耶

阿哈哈(黑化 同頭圖

----------


## 幻狼

摸頭....
不太想給別人摸呢..
雖然是有點舒服(?!等等?!)

不想給別人摸是有原因的...
每次剪頭髮的時候,
都會說:你的頭髮很尖呀,差點給你的頭髮插傷....
所以我是為想摸我頭的人類好....
但每次在學校不小心趴下了睡覺的時候,
就會給摸頭了...
有時候睡醒時先給摸了,
就會直接把他/她的手扭扭斷[繼續扮睡覺先(!?等...等!?)]

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我不喜歡給別人摸頭

感覺好奇怪喔....

我不是寵物唷><

我會咬人喔!!

----------


## arthur90841

說真的
如果是被陌生人摸會很討厭
不過如過是比較熟的
我還蠻喜歡被摸頭跟肚子的>///<

----------


## 螺旋狼

要看對象 (?)

但基本上只有表情符號能形容

o/////////o <-- 這樣

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

唔...我從來沒有被誰摸頭,
我不太清楚,不過如果是陌生人的話
我應該不會隨便讓別人摸的。
要摸的話要收費(眾獸逃跑)

----------


## 夜月o

我常常被摸的說
本來會覺得有點煩
但後來也習慣了
而且覺得越來越舒服>///<尤其是摸肚子

----------


## 燄瀆

我也不常被人摸頭www僅有的幾次都是被強迫OAQ(同學：乖~頭低下來點(兇惡樣
不然就是在玩的時候被摸...手短摸不到別人的XD他們都太高了！
平常心情普通時摸摸我不會怎麼樣，但如果煩躁時被摸我會更加心煩氣躁
只是表面上不會說出來OWQ(被欺負慣了www

----------


## 小藍龍

給人摸頭阿~
如果是稱讚的話會滿喜歡的~XDD
但是有時我會以為他看不起我(尤其是被功課好的人摸頭><

----------


## 狼の寂

基本上呢，小狼應該是屬於喜歡被摸的獸吧!    小狼喜歡別人摸咱的頭，也喜歡被摸背(陌生人，親人例外)，那種感覺很舒服，讓小狼感到很放鬆。    雖然小狼也蠻享受被摸頭&背的，但是因為咱是男生，總不能跑去找"人"叫他摸咱的頭或是背唄!           咱們狼可是一種高傲的種族呢?     總不可能做出這種事唄!

----------

